# الصلاة من أجل الآخرين



## النهيسى (3 أكتوبر 2011)

*الصلاة من أجل الآخرين _ سلوان الآثوسي*








 في عام 1938، تنيح رجل في جبل آثوس، كان رجلاً بسيطاً جداً، فلاح من روسيا، عندما كان في العشرينات من عمره جاء إلى روسيا، ومكث هناك لمدة 50 عاماً. كان رجلاً له بساطة متناهية. ولقد ذهب إلى آثوس، عندما قرأ في كتيب عن الجبل المقدس أن والدة الإله قد أعطت وعداً بأنها سوف تساند أي شخص يكرس نفسه لخدمة الرب في هذه الأديرة، وسوف تصلي من أجله. وبناءً على ذلك، تخلى عن قريته، وقال: "إذا كانت والدة الله مستعدة أن تساندني، فلأذهب إلى هناك، ومهمتها هي أن تخلصني".


كان رجلاً رائعاً، ولفترة طويلة كان مسؤولاً عن بعض ورش العمل بالدير. كانت ورش الدير يعمل بها فلاحين شباب من روسيا، أعتادوا أن يأتوا ليعملوا في الأديرة لمدة سنة أو سنتين، من أجل كسب بعض المال، جامعين بنساً فوق بنس، لكي يعودوا إلى قراهم ومعهم بضعة جنيهات، فيمكنهم بذلك على الأكثر أن يقوموا بالزواج وتكوين أسرة، أو يقوموا ببناء كوخ، أو يشتروا ما يكفي للبدء في زراعة بعض المحاصيل.

يوم من الأيام، الرهبان الآخرين الذين كانوا مسؤولين عن الورش الأخرى قالوا له: "يا أبونا سلوان، لماذا العمال الذين يعملون في الورش الخاصة بك يعملون بشكل جيد جداً، في حين أنك لا تراقبهم، بينما نحن نقضي وقتنا في الإشراف على العمال ومراقبتهم، ومع ذلك هم يحاولون خداعنا بإستمرار في العمل؟"

قال الآب سلوان: "أنا لا أعلم. يمكنني فقط أن أقول لكم ماذا أفعل حيال ذلك. عندما أحضر في الصباح، لا آتي أبداً دون أن أصلي من أجل هؤلاء العمال، وآتي وقلبي مملوء بالعطف وبالمحبة تجاههم. وعندما أدخل إلى الورشة يكون في نفسي دموع حباً لهم. ثم بعد ذلك، أعطهم المهمة المطلوب تنفيذها لهذا اليوم، وطوال الوقت الذي يعملون هم فيه أقوم أنا بالصلاة من أجلهم، فأذهب إلى قلايتي وأبدأ في الصلاة من أجل كل واحد على حدة.

أقف أمام الله، وأقول له: "يارب، أذكر نيقولا، هو شاب صغير، أنه عشرين سنة فقط، لقد ترك في قريته زوجته، التي هي حتى أصغر منه سناً، وترك أيضاً طفله الأول. هل يمكنك أن تتخيل مقدار البؤس والمعاناة إذ كان عليه أن يغادر ويتركهم، لأنه لم يقدر توفير سبل العيش لهم بالعمل في موطنه. حافظ عليهم يارب في غيابه. أحميهم من كل شر. أعطيه يارب الشجاعة أن يكافح هذا العام ويرجع إليهم بفرحة اللقاء، مع ما يكفي من مال، وأيضاً مع ما يكفي من شجاعة، لكي يواجه الصعوبات"

ثم أضاف الأب سلوان: "في البداية، كنت أصلي بدموع العطف من أجل نيقولا، ومن أجل زوجته الشابة، لكن أثناء الصلاة بدأ الإحساس بالحضور الإلهي أن ينمو من حولي، وفي لحظة ما زاد هذا الإحساس بشكل قوي جداً لدرجة أني فقدت مشهد نيقولا وزوجته وطفله وحاجاته وقريته، وصرت لا أشعر أو أعي بأي شيء آخر سوى الله، ومن ثم أجتذبت بواسطة الإحساس بالحضور الإلهي بشكل أعمق فأعمق، حتى فجأة، في مركز هذا الحضور، ألتقيت المحبة الإلهية وهي تحمل نيقولا وزوجته وطفله، وعندئذ بدأت مجدداً من خلال محبة الله أن أصلي من أجلهم مرة أخرى، ولكن مرة أخرى أجتذبت إلى العمق، وفي الأعماق وجدت أيضاً المحبة الإلهية.

ثم قال: "وهكذا أقضي أيامي، مصلياً من أجل كل واحد منهم بدوره، واحداً تلو الآخر، وعندما ينتهي اليوم أذهب إليهم، أقول لهم بعض الكلمات، نصلي معاً، ثم يذهبون هم بعد ذلك للراحة، وأنا أرجع إلى قلايتي لأتمم واجباتي الرهبانية".

من خلال هذه الخبرة،  يمكنك أن تلاحظ، كيف أن الصلاة التأملية، والعطف، والصلاة النشيطة هي جهد وكفاح، إذ أنها لم تكن مجرد القول: "تذكر يارب فلان، وعلان"، بل كانت ساعات وساعات مقدمة للصلاة بعطف، وصلاة بمحبة، كلاهما – العطف والحب – يندمجان معاً. ​


----------



## كلدانية (4 أكتوبر 2011)

*موضوع اكثر من رائع*
*الرب يبارك حياتك


*​*
*


----------



## النهيسى (4 أكتوبر 2011)

*مرور جميل جداااا

شكراا





*​


----------



## منتهى ابشارة (5 أكتوبر 2011)

*اتمنى ان يكونوا كل اصحاب العمل يعاملون ويصلون مثل الاب سلوان لعمالهم   ربنا يباركك على الموضوع الحلو والمعبر*


----------



## النهيسى (5 أكتوبر 2011)

منتهى ابشارة قال:


> *اتمنى ان يكونوا كل اصحاب العمل يعاملون ويصلون مثل الاب سلوان لعمالهم   ربنا يباركك على الموضوع الحلو والمعبر*


*شكرا للمرور الكريم جدا جدا*​


----------



## ناصف82 (5 أكتوبر 2011)

يبارك فيك


----------

